# Need help with loco indentification



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I know we have some experts on early NG steam locos here, so I figure this might be worth a shot. I am trying to identify this locomotive:









The page with caption is at http://southern.railfan.net/ties/1960/60-1/family2.html

The locomotive is identified only as a Danville & Western Ry. locomotive, the photo being taken in September 1897 in Danville, VA. I can see that it is a 3' gauge 4-4-0, which agrees with what I know of the D&W at that time. That's all I have, though. I'd really like to know the builder, dimensions, ideally the road number (it should be 1-6), and maybe a little confirmation that this is indeed a D&W locomotive, or at least that it was taken in Danville, VA.

I am also trying to learn more about a handful of Porter 2-6-0's which the D&W operated. Those interested can find the list at http://southern-railway.railfan.net/dw/steam.html or peruse the rest of my D&W web site at http://southern-railway.railfan.net/dw/

Thanks in advance for any help you can give,
Ken


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I did try to make the links live, and they were in the editor, but obviously not now. Oh well..

The loco looks like a Porter to me, and if this chart is to be believed, they only made 5 4-4-0's in the years in question. So far I have been unable to find any real information on them, so I'm hoping David Fletcher will chime in here...


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

On further reflection, I'm not so sure the loco was Porter after all. Maybe Grant, based on the smokebox front and domes. Also the builder's plate might be a small diamond, as Grant used.


Note that the photo seems to be stretched. I've tried to adjust it, as seen here:








Does anybody have any better information, or even a better guess?


----------

